# END OF SUMMER BBQ PART TWO!



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

L.I.F.E IS DOING IT AGAIN :biggrin: 
WHO'S COMING?
SEPT 14TH MOONEY GROVE PARK VISALIA CALI
BIG 559 BBQ


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

SO FAR ON BOARD WE HAVE 
BROWN SOCIETY
DEVASTATIONS
JUST CLOWNING
LEGENDS
NEW FRIENDS
559 KUSTOMZ
MIRANDAS CUSTOMS
BREAK BREAD RECORDS

FIRST MEETING WILL BE FRIDAY THE 11TH @MAGOOS PIZZA ON MOONEY, SEVEN O'CLOCK
FOR THOSE WANTING TO PARTICIPATE, SHOW UP OR GIVE ME A CALL @559-723-6010 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dockman (Jul 10, 2008)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jul 9 2008, 11:06 PM~11052740
> *L.I.F.E IS DOING IT AGAIN  :biggrin:
> WHO'S COMING?
> SEPT 14TH MOONEY GROVE PARK VISALIA CALI
> ...



:nicoderm: 
:yes: 
:biggrin: 
uffin: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

JUST DIPPIN WILL BE THERE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FRESNO IN THE HOUES


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

T T T


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

:wave: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Count me In ..... :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jul 13 2008, 09:08 PM~11080707
> *Count me In ..... :biggrin:
> *


COOL LET ME KNOW IF U WANT TO BE ON THE FLYER

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jul 11 2008, 06:30 PM~11067523
> *T T T
> *


UR CLUB IN THIS :uh: 
LET ME KNOW


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Jul 11 2008, 01:57 PM~11065559
> *JUST DIPPIN WILL BE THERE  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FRESNO IN THE HOUES
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jul 13 2008, 10:31 PM~11081388
> *UR CLUB IN THIS :uh:
> LET ME KNOW
> *


will b in attendance as spectators


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jul 13 2008, 11:05 PM~11081618
> *will b in attendance as spectators
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jul 9 2008, 11:13 PM~11052788
> *SO FAR ON BOARD WE HAVE
> BROWN SOCIETY
> DEVASTATIONS
> ...


ADDED
51/50 KUSTOMS C.C


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

CAN I COME?


----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)

Did you add *CALISTYLIN* to the list? :dunno:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jul 13 2008, 10:30 PM~11081375
> *COOL LET ME KNOW IF U WANT TO BE ON THE FLYER
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 For Sure I will be there........... :biggrin:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Jul 14 2008, 12:39 PM~11084956
> *Did you add CALISTYLIN  to the list?  :dunno:
> *


And Sangre Latina...


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Jul 14 2008, 12:39 PM~11084956
> *Did you add CALISTYLIN  to the list?  :dunno:
> *


CANT FORGET THE STARS :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jul 14 2008, 03:55 PM~11086509
> *And Sangre Latina...
> *


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Jul 14 2008, 09:05 AM~11083335
> *CAN I COME?
> *


WE HAVE A DJ
BUT WE ARE TAKING BOOTHS


----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jul 14 2008, 08:55 PM~11090071
> *CANT FORGET THE STARS :biggrin:
> 
> *


Cool! :thumbsup: You know it's gonna be off da hook. Can't miss this one uffin: :biggrin: :no:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Jul 14 2008, 10:24 PM~11090514
> *Cool!  :thumbsup: You know it's gonna be off da hook. Can't miss this one uffin:  :biggrin:  :no:
> *


U KNOW HOW WE DO IT! :biggrin:


----------



## teacherspet (Oct 26, 2005)

Count us in Gabino. :biggrin: Couldn't make the meeting but we'll be there. I'll call you tomorrow.


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teacherspet_@Jul 14 2008, 11:32 PM~11091218
> *Count us in Gabino. :biggrin:  Couldn't make the meeting but we'll be there.  I'll call you tomorrow.
> *


NUESTRO PRIDE IN DA HOUSE :thumbsup: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

GOT A :thumbsup: 
FROM PREMIER 
THEY WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

ttt :0


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

i'll b there nice and sober this year......... :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Jul 16 2008, 12:02 AM~11100409
> * i'll b there nice and sober this year......... :biggrin:
> *


DAMMMMMM IT'S GOING TO BE A YEAR ALL READY COMPA!  
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Jul 19 2008, 12:19 PM~11127549
> *
> *


 :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CuttyMobbin' (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey is this open to any car club? I'd like to be there I'm originally from Visalia but up in Frisco right now.


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:thumbsup: ANY & ALL SOLO RIDERS, CAR CLUBS WELCOME.!


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

how was woodlake..did u go


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Jul 19 2008, 11:02 PM~11130249
> *how was woodlake..did u go
> *


 :tongue: I was looking for you hoping you had brunch (brakefast & lunch) cooked already. yeah we was there. small show. rumors was that fresno show took some of the attendance, alright show over all! :nicoderm:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jul 20 2008, 04:39 PM~11133837
> *:tongue:  I was looking for you  hoping you had brunch (brakefast & lunch) cooked already. yeah we was there. small show. rumors was that fresno show took some of the attendance, alright show over all!  :nicoderm:
> *


coooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool........  rumors r money green looking real close to b almost fiinsh :cheesy:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ssf650guy_@Jul 19 2008, 08:18 PM~11129490
> *Hey is this open to any car club? I'd like to be there I'm originally from Visalia  but up in Frisco right now.
> *


 :thumbsup: YES SER
BRING SOME CARNE AND ITS ALL GOOD :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jul 19 2008, 10:06 PM~11129953
> *:thumbsup:  ANY & ALL SOLO RIDERS, CAR CLUBS WELCOME.!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 
JUST NO COLORS OR ANY BULL! :angry:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

and no horse's LOL :0


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin: FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOMZ :biggrin: WILL DEFIINITY BE IN THE HOUSE  LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU NEED GABINO,ILL MAKE THE MEETINGS 
AS SOON AS WE GET DONE WITH THE SHOW AUG 9TH  HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fifty 1 Fifty CC_@Jul 22 2008, 08:42 AM~11147447
> *:biggrin: FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOMZ  :biggrin: WILL DEFIINITY BE IN THE HOUSE  LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU NEED GABINO,ILL MAKE THE MEETINGS
> AS SOON AS WE GET DONE WITH THE SHOW AUG 9TH   HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

GOT A OK FROM ONE OF THE DELEGATION MEMBERS :biggrin: 
EVERY LIL HELPS :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jul 23 2008, 10:45 PM~11165118
> *:nicoderm:
> *


WUZZZZ UP MONEY :wave: :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

SO IS THE 63 MAKING IT OUT THIS YEAR? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

Im putting OT on it as we speak. I just might! :nicoderm:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jul 23 2008, 11:07 PM~11165276
> * Im putting OT on it as we speak. I just might! :nicoderm:
> *


CAN'T WAIT TO SEE !
HEAR IT'S COMING OUT NICE :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

Im trying!


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jul 23 2008, 11:16 PM~11165343
> *Im trying!
> *


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jul 23 2008, 11:16 PM~11165343
> *Im trying!
> *


seen u leaving work 2 day doing a lil shopping :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Jul 23 2008, 11:22 PM~11165391
> *seen u leaving work 2 day doing a lil shopping :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jul 23 2008, 11:20 PM~11165384
> *
> *


much love ..........go by 2 morrow to visit


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Jul 23 2008, 11:22 PM~11165391
> *seen u leaving work 2 day doing a lil shopping :biggrin:
> *


Short on some hardware. a lil shopping. just a lil shopping. :nicoderm:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jul 23 2008, 11:24 PM~11165412
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jul 23 2008, 11:25 PM~11165425
> *Short on some hardware. a lil shopping. just a lil shopping.  :nicoderm:
> *


heard threw the vines they may be a show in poros........same day of lg suckductions :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Jul 23 2008, 11:29 PM~11165448
> *heard threw the vines they may be a show in poros........same day of lg suckductions :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


haven't heard anything from the fellas here in town, all i gotta say is Fuck LG's show. not hating, just my own opinion.


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

MEETING ON SAT @ 7PM
@ SANTOS AUTO STEREO
:biggrin:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jul 23 2008, 10:32 PM~11165464
> *MEETING ON SAT @ 7PM
> @ SANTOS AUTO STEREO
> :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jul 23 2008, 11:32 PM~11165464
> *MEETING ON SAT @ 7PM
> @ SANTOS AUTO STEREO
> :biggrin:
> *


NEW TIME 6PM :biggrin:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## LINDSAY BOI (Nov 30, 2007)

HOW DOES THIS LOOK BINO?


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LINDSAY BOI_@Jul 26 2008, 09:14 PM~11187402
> *HOW DOES THIS LOOK BINO?
> 
> 
> ...


THAT WILL WORK!


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jul 23 2008, 11:32 PM~11165463
> *haven't heard anything from the fellas here in town, all i gotta say is Fuck LG's show. not hating, just my own opinion.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jul 29 2008, 10:20 PM~11212420
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 31 2008, 01:40 AM~11222400
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WUZZZZ UP U COMING OUT FOR THIS?


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

WE ARE MEETING ON SAT FOR SOME
VOLUNTEER WORK @ MOONEY GROVE PARK @ 8AM
SO BRING AS MUCH PEEPS THAT U CAN TO HELP
BRING SOMETHING TO PAINT WITH & TO RAKE WITH :thumbsup: :biggrin: 
THE MORE PEEPS THE LESS TIME! :biggrin:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)

Classic Dreams will try to make it!!!!!


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Classic Dreams_@Aug 3 2008, 07:08 PM~11249352
> *Classic Dreams will try to make it!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE TO SEE IT OUT AT MOONEY GROVE   


TRYING TO GET THE FLIER DONE BY THIS WEEKEND 
TO PASS THEM OUT AT THE 51/50 SHOW


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jul 31 2008, 09:51 PM~11230745
> *WUZZZZ UP U COMING OUT FOR THIS?
> *


will try to make it :thumbsup:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Aug 5 2008, 09:46 PM~11271061
> *
> *


 :wave: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm: :yes: :scrutinize:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Aug 5 2008, 09:45 PM~11271059
> *will try to make it :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Aug 10 2008, 09:27 AM~11305830
> *:yes:  :nicoderm:
> *


WUZZZ UP MONEY? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Aug 10 2008, 10:05 AM~11306010
> *WUZZZ UP MONEY? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> *


NOT MUCH GABINO. LOOKING FOR THE YESTERDAY'S SHOW PICS. I DIDN'T GET TO TAKE ANY PICS. FORGOT MY CAM.

LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS YEAR BBQ! :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Aug 10 2008, 10:16 AM~11306064
> *NOT MUCH GABINO. LOOKING FOR THE YESTERDAY'S SHOW PICS. I DIDN'T GET TO TAKE ANY PICS. FORGOT MY CAM.
> 
> LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS YEAR BBQ!  :thumbsup:
> *


IT WAS A NICE SHOW 
ALOT OF THE PEEPS SAID THEY ARE COMING BACK FOR THE BBQ :thumbsup: 
LOOKS LIKE WE WILL HAVE ANOTHER GOOD TURN OUT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Aug 10 2008, 09:24 AM~11306082
> *IT WAS A NICE SHOW
> ALOT OF THE PEEPS SAID THEY ARE COMING BACK FOR THE BBQ :thumbsup:
> LOOKS LIKE WE WILL HAVE ANOTHER GOOD TURN OUT :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

:biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup:  :cheesy:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## LINDSAY BOI (Nov 30, 2007)

POST UP THE FLYER BINO IF YOU CAN PLEASE


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD HAD A GOOD TIME THERE LAST YEAR SEE IF WE MAKE BACK THIS YEAR :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LINDSAY BOI_@Aug 11 2008, 06:05 PM~11318155
> *POST UP THE FLYER BINO IF YOU CAN PLEASE
> *


HIT UP TRIX LOCS
HE HAS IT ON DISK  
:biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Aug 11 2008, 07:30 PM~11319066
> *LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD HAD A GOOD TIME THERE LAST YEAR SEE IF WE MAKE BACK THIS YEAR :thumbsup:
> *


WE WOULD LOVE TO HAVE YOU GUYS BACK !
NICE RIDES :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Aug 12 2008, 07:51 AM~11323004
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Aug 11 2008, 09:02 PM~11320185
> *WE WOULD LOVE TO HAVE YOU GUYS BACK !
> NICE RIDES :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


gracias


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

gonna be a good one this year :biggrin:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Aug 13 2008, 01:36 PM~11334890
> *gonna be a good one this year :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Aug 13 2008, 01:36 PM~11334890
> *gonna be a good one this year :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Aug 14 2008, 01:00 PM~11343977
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


SO COUNT U IN? :uh: :uh: :uh: 

:biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

GOT THE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: FROM LOWRIDER SHADES 
THEY WILL BE SELLING SHADES & SOME TIGHT ASS SHOES FROM LOWRIDER :biggrin:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

:thumbsup: :wave: :yes:


----------



## True Legend (Jun 19, 2007)

:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by True Legend_@Aug 15 2008, 10:46 AM~11351789
> *:wave:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)

What up Gabino? Anything on the flyers yet? :dunno: It's getting pretty close. hno: hno:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Aug 18 2008, 02:44 PM~11374778
> *What up Gabino? Anything on the flyers yet?  :dunno: It's getting pretty close.  hno:  hno:
> *


we passed alot out at the fresno carshow yesterday :biggrin: :wave: bino


----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Aug 18 2008, 02:48 PM~11374809
> *we passed alot out at the fresno carshow yesterday :biggrin:                                                                                              :wave: bino
> *


The new ones or the ones that were given at the 51/50 show? :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Aug 18 2008, 09:22 PM~11378213
> *The new ones or the ones that were given at the 51/50 show? :biggrin:
> *


SOME DIFFERENT ONES :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Aug 18 2008, 09:00 PM~11378777
> *SOME DIFFERENT ONES :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> *


Well then. Post it up Bro. :biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Aug 19 2008, 01:49 PM~11383837
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WUZZZ UP 
WHAT U BRINGING OUT THIS YEAR? :uh: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 19 2008, 09:48 PM~11389450
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

everyone bbqing...or is it one big que :cheesy:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

One big Q........ your welcomed to bring your own pit big park everyone welcome 
come on down and support the local car clubs :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Aug 21 2008, 05:22 PM~11405834
> *One big Q........ your welcomed to bring your own pit big park everyone welcome
> come on down and support the local car clubs  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Aug 21 2008, 05:22 PM~11405834
> *One big Q........ your welcomed to bring your own pit big park everyone welcome
> come on down and support the local car clubs  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Aug 21 2008, 07:32 PM~11406940
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :nicoderm:
> *


WUTS UP HOMIE...YOU ROLLIN OUT TO THE PICNIC :cheesy:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 21 2008, 07:53 PM~11407126
> *WUTS UP HOMIE...YOU ROLLIN OUT TO THE PICNIC :cheesy:
> *



:yes:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Aug 21 2008, 07:56 PM~11407152
> *:yes:
> *


IM FUNNA ROLL THAT WAY ALSO....WUTS A GOOD TIME TO BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

WE ARE GONNA TRY TO BE THERE EARLY JUST TO GET A GOOD TABLE. BUT I SAY SOMEWHERE AROUND 9 AM. SHOULD BE A GOOD TIME. I'LL FLAG U DOWN WHEN I SEE YOU!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Aug 21 2008, 08:02 PM~11407211
> *WE ARE GONNA TRY TO BE THERE EARLY JUST TO GET A GOOD TABLE. BUT  I SAY SOMEWHERE AROUND 9 AM. SHOULD BE A GOOD TIME.  I'LL FLAG U DOWN WHEN I SEE YOU!
> *


SOUNDS GOOD THANX :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

HERE IT IS THE ND OF SUMMER BASH L.I.F.E. & BREAK BREAD RECORDS PRESENT THE END OF SUMMER BASH DONT MISS OUT






THIS IS THE SIXTH YEAR FOR BREAK BREAD AND THE 2ND YEAR FOR LIFE!!! LAST YEAR WAS CRAZY THIS YEAR EVEN MORE FUN YALL BETTER BE THERE!


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm: :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)

Sweet!! Let's make it a good one peeps. :biggrin: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Aug 21 2008, 09:46 PM~11408333
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Aug 21 2008, 09:47 PM~11408339
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

MEETING TONIGHT @ SANTOS AUTO STEREO
@7PM SO IF U WANT TO HELP OUT
GIVE ME A CALL(559)723-6010 :biggrin:


----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Aug 22 2008, 07:00 AM~11410469
> *MEETING TONIGHT @ SANTOS AUTO STEREO
> @7PM SO IF U WANT TO HELP OUT
> GIVE ME A CALL(559)723-6010 :biggrin:
> ...


10-4. We'll be there boss. :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Aug 22 2008, 10:38 AM~11411558
> *10-4. We'll be there boss.  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Aug 11 2008, 06:30 PM~11319066
> *LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD HAD A GOOD TIME THERE LAST YEAR SEE IF WE MAKE BACK THIS YEAR :thumbsup:
> *


  hope to see u guys there good having u guys last year


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Aug 25 2008, 08:27 PM~11437751
> *LOOKING GOOD  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS 

SEE U OUT THERE


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Aug 26 2008, 08:05 AM~11440583
> *THANKS
> 
> SEE U OUT THERE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## True Legend (Jun 19, 2007)

:thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Aug 21 2008, 08:50 PM~11408373
> *:nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  uffin:
> *


Whats up David, bringing out the ride? :nicoderm:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

:thumbsup:  :wave:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

BEN PASSING OUT FLIERS ALL NIGHT & DAY

IF U NEED SOME PICK SOME UP @ MY SHOP :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Aug 21 2008, 09:46 PM~11408333
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Aug 21 2008, 09:47 PM~11408339
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)

thanks for bringing the flyers Gabino :biggrin:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

3 more weeks its getting closer :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Aug 29 2008, 05:24 PM~11474334
> *3 more weeks its getting closer :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Aug 27 2008, 10:14 PM~11457633
> *Whats up David, bringing out the ride?  :nicoderm:
> *


 :nicoderm: It's some what ready. Very tempting, I just might. uffin:


----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Aug 31 2008, 08:35 PM~11486221
> *:nicoderm:  It's some what ready. Very tempting, I just might.  uffin:
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Aug 29 2008, 04:59 PM~11474164
> *thanks for bringing the flyers Gabino  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

10 more days :0


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Sep 4 2008, 06:24 PM~11520947
> *10 more days :0
> *



:yes:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Sep 4 2008, 06:24 PM~11520947
> *10 more days :0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

:thumbsup: uffin: :wave:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Sep 4 2008, 10:33 PM~11523408
> *:thumbsup:  uffin:  :wave:
> *


WHATS UP COMPA U STAYING SOBER THIS YEAR? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

uffin:  uffin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Sep 5 2008, 08:29 AM~11525378
> *  uffin:    uffin:
> *


SUP SEE U IN POROS? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Sep 5 2008, 08:37 AM~11525441
> *SUP SEE U IN POROS? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


goddaughters bday got to see what they got planned


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Sep 5 2008, 08:16 AM~11525288
> *WHATS UP COMPA U STAYING SOBER THIS YEAR? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 mmmaaaayyyyybbbbeee  of course :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Sep 5 2008, 11:22 PM~11532886
> *mmmaaaayyyyybbbbeee  of course  :biggrin:
> *


BRING A TOWEL FOR THE WATER SLIDE THIS TIME :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Sep 6 2008, 11:07 PM~11538435
> *BRING A TOWEL FOR THE WATER SLIDE THIS TIME :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Sep 6 2008, 11:45 PM~11538593
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


   :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

1 more week :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

count down! :nicoderm:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Sep 7 2008, 08:51 PM~11543938
> *count down! :nicoderm:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

6 more days :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Sep 8 2008, 04:21 PM~11550928
> *:biggrin:
> *


SUP U BRING THE WAGON OUT?
OR R U KEEPING IT ON UR ARM  :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Aug 21 2008, 09:47 PM~11408339
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Sep 8 2008, 05:06 PM~11551336
> *SUP U BRING THE WAGON OUT?
> OR R U KEEPING IT ON UR ARM   :biggrin:
> *


No, I will take it out that day


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Sep 8 2008, 05:30 PM~11551580
> *No, I will take it out that day
> *


COOL SEE U SUNDAY :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Sep 8 2008, 05:30 PM~11551580
> *No, I will take it out that day
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

ONE MORE MEETING BEFOR THE BIGGGGG DAY
THURSDAY NIGHT @ 7PM
@ SANTOS AUTO STEREO IN VISALIA
TO GET ALL THE LAST MIN. THINGS STRAIGHT
IF ANY ONE WANTS TO HELP OUT GIVE ME A CALL
(559)723-6010 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:biggrin: 5 more days :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Sep 9 2008, 08:18 AM~11556956
> *:biggrin: 5 more days :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Sep 9 2008, 08:19 AM~11556962
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Sep 9 2008, 06:49 AM~11556739
> *ONE MORE MEETING BEFOR THE BIGGGGG DAY
> THURSDAY NIGHT @ 7PM
> @ SANTOS AUTO STEREO IN VISALIA
> ...


We'll be there. :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Sep 9 2008, 08:34 AM~11557125
> *We'll be there.  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Sep 9 2008, 11:19 PM~11564783
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


4 days :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ANY RIDERS FROM BAKERS COMING UP... :biggrin: I WILL FOLLOW


----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)

TTT 599


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 10 2008, 09:40 PM~11573211
> *ANY RIDERS FROM BAKERS COMING UP... :biggrin: I WILL FOLLOW
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Sep 11 2008, 11:20 PM~11583218
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 10 2008, 09:40 PM~11573211
> *ANY RIDERS FROM BAKERS COMING UP... :biggrin: I WILL FOLLOW
> *


HIT UP LATIN WORLD
THEY CAME LAST YEAR! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

2 more days :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 10 2008, 09:40 PM~11573211
> *ANY RIDERS FROM BAKERS COMING UP... :biggrin: I WILL FOLLOW
> *


*IM GONNA TRY TO MAKE IT...!* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

:biggrin: cant wait


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Sep 12 2008, 10:26 AM~11585469
> *2 more days :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Sep 12 2008, 11:26 AM~11585469
> *2 more days :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:yessad: 



:nicoderm:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Sep 12 2008, 10:32 AM~11585511
> *IM GONNA TRY TO MAKE IT...! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


COOL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Sep 13 2008, 09:00 AM~11592769
> *COOL  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


One more day fellas. Let's make this a good BBQ to remember. See you all out there tomorrow. *Calistylin C.C. * will be having a 50/50 Raffle so come by and get some tickets. :yes: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Sep 13 2008, 10:31 AM~11592928
> *One more day fellas. Let's make this a good BBQ to remember. See you all out there tomorrow. Calistylin C.C.  will be having a 50/50 Raffle so come by and get some tickets. :yes: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

what time is every one showing up?,my club and famous from lemoore are coming...


----------



## ______________ (May 12, 2007)

ttt!


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

:biggrin: one more day :biggrin: everybody ready :cheesy:


----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ls1mastermind_@Sep 13 2008, 11:43 AM~11593528
> *what time is every one showing up?,my club and famous from lemoore are coming...
> *


I wanna say between 9 and 10. :biggrin:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

what up lindsay see you boys 2marrow .......................... :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Sep 13 2008, 10:31 AM~11592928
> *One more day fellas. Let's make this a good BBQ to remember. See you all out there tomorrow. Calistylin C.C.  will be having a 50/50 Raffle so come by and get some tickets. :yes: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Sep 13 2008, 05:41 PM~11594892
> *I wanna say between 9 and 10.  :biggrin:
> *


thanks! see you guys there...


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ls1mastermind_@Sep 13 2008, 08:42 PM~11595902
> *thanks! see you guys there...
> *


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

todays the day hope everybody has a good time :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:yes: :yes:


----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

wow just got home it was a great day of kickin it,cruising and eating thanks guys it was a blast, i think this was one of my favorite events this year...and my kid had a blast and didnt want to leave so ya it was a good day...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ls1mastermind_@Sep 14 2008, 03:54 PM~11600849
> *wow just got home it was a great day of kickin it,cruising and eating thanks guys it was a blast, i think this was one of my favorite events this year...and my kid had a blast and didnt want to leave so ya it was a good day...
> *


  Glad you enjoyed it and that everyone had a good time. :biggrin:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

very good turn out looks like everybody had a good time :thumbsup: Ill post pics tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Sep 14 2008, 08:46 PM~11602736
> *very good turn out looks like everybody had a good time  :thumbsup: Ill post pics tomorrow :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Sep 14 2008, 08:46 PM~11602736
> *very good turn out looks like everybody had a good time  :thumbsup: Ill post pics tomorrow :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

good turnout today thanks to my compa/brown society/life and all solo ryders  it was a good day did not see 1 popo today :cheesy: good job to all the ryders out to day


----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Sep 14 2008, 09:36 PM~11603205
> * good turnout today thanks to my compa/brown society/life and all solo ryders   it was a good day did not see 1 popo today  :cheesy: good job to all the ryders out to day
> *


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm: GOOD TURN OUT. EVERYONE KEPT THEIR COOL, CAN'T WAIT FOR NEXT SEASON. :thumbsup: HAD A GOOD TIME! NO COPS, I TAKE THERE WAS NO TROUBLES. HOPE ITS LIKE THAT EVERYTIME SO WE CAN CONTINUE DOING THIS!!! 

OH YEAH I GOT SOME PICS!


----------



## chevy98 (May 26, 2008)

[Ihttp://i35.tinypic.com/6xq7vm.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Sep 15 2008, 09:36 AM~11605875
> *:nicoderm: GOOD TURN OUT. EVERYONE KEPT THEIR COOL, CAN'T WAIT FOR NEXT SEASON.  :thumbsup: HAD A GOOD TIME! NO COPS, I TAKE THERE WAS NO TROUBLES. HOPE ITS LIKE THAT EVERYTIME SO WE CAN CONTINUE DOING THIS!!!
> 
> OH YEAH I GOT SOME PICS!
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

JUST WANTED TO SAY THANKS TO ALL THE CLUBS THAT CAME OUT AND THE SOLO RIDERS :biggrin: 
NEXT BIG L.I.F.E EVENT IS THE NEW YEARS DANCE!
SAME PEEPS WITH A HO LOT OF SHAKING IT


----------



## lowridermike (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## lowridermike (Feb 9, 2007)

IMG]http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t273/djmadmike_2007/P9140161.jpg[/IMG]
























































































































































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermike (Feb 9, 2007)

IMG]http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t273/djmadmike_2007/P9070130.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## lowridermike (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## lowridermike (Feb 9, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

Looks like it was a great turnout!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Sep 15 2008, 09:36 AM~11605875
> *:nicoderm: GOOD TURN OUT. EVERYONE KEPT THEIR COOL, CAN'T WAIT FOR NEXT SEASON.  :thumbsup: HAD A GOOD TIME! NO COPS, I TAKE THERE WAS NO TROUBLES. HOPE ITS LIKE THAT EVERYTIME SO WE CAN CONTINUE DOING THIS!!!
> 
> OH YEAH I GOT SOME PICS!
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by lowridermike_@Sep 15 2008, 02:34 PM~11608397
> *ttt
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Sep 15 2008, 08:03 PM~11611353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice very nice


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Sep 15 2008, 08:03 PM~11611353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Sep 15 2008, 08:03 PM~11611353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Sep 15 2008, 10:01 PM~11612722
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevy98_@Sep 15 2008, 10:00 AM~11606069
> *[Ihttp://i35.tinypic.com/6xq7vm.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> ...


THIS WAS A GREAT DAY AT THE PARK
IT LOOKED LIKE EVERYONE HAD A GOOD TIME :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermike_@Sep 15 2008, 12:32 PM~11607315
> *IMG]http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t273/djmadmike_2007/P9140161.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

thanks for sharing the pics, looked like it was a great turned out


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 16 2008, 12:08 PM~11616520
> *thanks for sharing the pics, looked like it was a great turned out
> *


x2 :yes: :yes:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 16 2008, 12:08 PM~11616520
> *thanks for sharing the pics, looked like it was a great turned out
> *


IT WAS U SHOULD OF CAME OUT AND SET UP A BOOTH


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Sep 15 2008, 08:19 PM~11611513
> *
> 
> 
> ...


COMPA FERNIE (AKA GORGE LOPEZ )BUT IT DOWN ON THE GRILL ALL DAY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Sep 18 2008, 07:50 AM~11633873
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


    :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REGALHILOW_@Sep 14 2008, 10:03 PM~11603439
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Marks70 (Sep 12, 2005)

:machinegun: :thumbsup:  fernie"s a trooper man that guy can cook. i know that any car show i go to i"m going to get some great bbq .if he"s going than i"m there


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Sep 18 2008, 08:04 PM~11639942
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Marks70_@Sep 19 2008, 01:17 AM~11642103
> *:machinegun:  :thumbsup:   fernie"s a trooper man that guy can cook. i know that any car show i go to i"m going to get some great bbq .if he"s going than i"m there
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: uffin:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Sep 19 2008, 08:00 AM~11643122
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  uffin:
> *


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Marks70_@Sep 19 2008, 01:17 AM~11642103
> *:machinegun:  :thumbsup:   fernie"s a trooper man that guy can cook. i know that any car show i go to i"m going to get some great bbq .if he"s going than i"m there
> *


have fernie bbq these if he can catch em
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Sep 20 2008, 12:14 AM~11650047
> *have fernie bbq these if he can catch em
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------

